# Cars for big dogs



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, I thought I vaguely remembered this topic being discussed in the past few months but I couldn't find it... So if it was and someone could link me, that'd be great... otherwise big dog owners, please weigh in!

As you guys know.... the hunt for another Dane is (kinda sorta) on. :biggrin1: I only say "kinda sorta" because I'd like to wait until we are moved in to a new house -- but we have our eye on a particular home and anticipate a quick closing date since the people are desperate to get rid of it (people wanting to flee WI for Florida?? Wonder why??? :wink: ) In any case, Minnie does very well in my hand-me-down Buick... yes, it's plenty big for one dane who just lies down and sleeps for almost all car rides. But it's 17 years old...and even though it only has 120,000 miles on it, the effects of old age are starting to wear on it, and I anticipate either between my car or Carl's crappy honda, that we will need to get a new car within the next year. 

I couldn't fit two danes in my current car, which would mean we'd either have to take two cars everywhere.... or we could only take one at a time to certain places. I don't imagine this being an issue in the winter (I doubt we'll frequent the dog parks much then; makes me nervous with that much snow/ice) but I would like to take both of them places on occasion! 

Just wondering for those of you with big dogs....or even those of you with multiple smaller dogs... what kind of car do you drive and why? I never pegged myself as an SUV gal... but with two danes, it seems kinda necessary to think about. :biggrin1:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Well...Victor and I have been thinking of a husky or Samoyed as our next dog...my car is new, but it's a coupe :frown: I never thought I'd be an SUV gal either, but I've been giving it more thought!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Well...Victor and I have been thinking of a husky or Samoyed as our next dog...my car is new, but it's a coupe :frown: I never thought I'd be an SUV gal either, but I've been giving it more thought!


I know... I always thought I was too "green" for an SUV! Not that driving a gas guzzling fogey car is much better, but at least it was free. ;-) Sure won't fit two danes though!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a car that's kind of station wagony - I met a woman at the eye doctor with three big dogs that had one - it is low enough to the ground that a large dog wouldn't need a ramp. If I remember correctly, it's a Dodge Magnus or Magnum or something like that?


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Just make sure that you take your dog(s) with you when you start looking and make sure that they can jump into the vehicle and that they fit on the seat.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've owned a lot of Jeeps, but went to a Chrysler Town & Country. If you're not an SUV girl, you might not be a van girl either LOL. I get good incentives, and I wanted something with better gas mileage, so that's why I got it. NICE thing is though, the Stow-N-Go seats flip out of the way and you'd have lots of room for your dogs. It's very easy for them to get in and out of too. We can put down the back, middle or all of the seats easily. If we stow 2 of the seats, we have plenty of room for the whole family and the 3 dogs. I wish we could travel with this van, but have to hoist all 3 dogs up into the back seat of our large 4x4 truck since we pull our camper with it. Anyhow...for anyone w/big dogs, multiple dogs and/or families, this works out pretty good and it rides really nice.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That would be my choice - low. People forget their dogs are going to get old one day. I saw a fellow at the vet with this giant ramp he had to pull out every time for his elderly 120 pound dog. He said his next dog will be a chihuahua.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My Chevy suburban can haul all my kids and us and the dogs. Its a huge car , but its a good hauler of things, and people, and animals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my Chevy Tahoe Z71. It's smaller then a suburban, has Onstar so when I am alone my husband doesn't have to worry about me (Onstar is a biggie with me, I am alone a lot), has 4x4, is incredibly comfortable for travel, and can hold an incredible amount of stuff (we got it to haul a hockey goalie and all his equipment all over the east coast). I've moved my sons entire apartment from North Carolina to Massachusetts in just the Tahoe with a turtle on top but it still parks really easy. 

Now, Rocky won't jump up in it but Shade can just fine. I have a folding ramp for wussie Chows that won't jump. I can fit two large dogs crates side by side without having to fold down the rear seats. 

I suggest you go and look at vehicles and take a dog crate with you. When we were shopping for a hockey vehicle, we actually took all the hockey equipment plus the two kids with us. The salesmen thought we were nuts but if we couldn't stuff in two kids (both over 6 feet tall) plus all the goalie gear, we wouldn't even consider the SUV.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I think this was the thread you were looking for http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-talk/9789-what-do-you.html

I love my Aztek, very reliable, handles great in snow, very safe as it's really wide and has a very low roll over risk, 27mpg highway, very roomy (fits tons of stuff), back seats that fold down flat and then vertical up against the back of the front seats for more room than the cars with the back seats that just fold down. The seats are easily removable being fairly lightweight, plus the middle storage council between the two front seats doubles as a small removable cooler (perfect for feeding raw on the go).

I paid 12,000 for a 2004 with like 23,000 miles on it a few years ago.

As far as big dogs aging and the car being high, my parent's holistic vet had a great suggestion for their older lab, just buy a few bags of cheap mulch and stack them sort of like stairs, it worked great for his bad hips and arthritis.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a Subaru outback and I can fit all five dogs in it fairly comfortably with the back seat laid all the way down.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Roo said:


> I think this was the thread you were looking for http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-talk/9789-what-do-you.html


Yes! Thank you! I guess I was searching in the wrong forum. Sorry, everyone! Appreciate the answers though....this gives me a MUCH better idea of what to look for


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love love love love love love loooove my Honda Element. The seats fold up in the back, it easily fits all four of my dogs (30lb, 65lb, 60lb, 83lb), they have room to lie down, and I could probably fit another couple dogs in there (although I wouldn't want to drive around with any more dogs than that in my car lol). It could easily fit 4 danes, with extra room. 

The best part is, the floors are plasticy-rubbery material. I take my dogs to the beach a lot, and it's sooo easy to clean up after, I let it dry, get a broom, and sweep it out! The car also gets great gas mileage for the size... we usually get around 24.

Not a lot of people like the look of the car, I've always loved it. I'm going to upgrade my 2004 for a newer Element SC soon...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have an opinion on large cars.. all I can say is... BUICK OWNERS UNITE! :wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I don't have an opinion on large cars.. all I can say is... BUICK OWNERS UNITE! :wink:


It's sooo a grandpa car, but I couldn't be happier with it for hauling around one dane!!! Function over style, right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dad has a Buick - 27 miles a gallon! Great for a big car. I'm not too fond of big cars, i have a focus. Which is interesting when I have two Dobermans to haul around.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so pleased with my Silverado Crew Cab. I had a large SUV that I could fit
all three Danes in comfortably, but since Tank needs to be lifted in, it I had to find
something else. My SUV just sat too high. When I went to the dealership, I took
Sophia with me, so I could see how well she could get in and out of different types
of vehicles. The Chevy HHR was impressive as far as the cargo area went, and she
was actually able to stand up it in. But it just wasn't my style. I was surprised at
just how roomy the truck is. While all three can't ride at once, it's no problem taking 
two. It is fairly easy, with help to get Tank in and out of the truck. I really wanted to
get the new Camero, but Sophia refused to even try to get in it...maybe next time!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Scion tc and Aspen fits really comfortably in it, with the back seat folded down. I'm thinking of a Subaru Forrester or Outback, if I ever get another Aspen.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate to admit it, because I'm ALWAYS been a Honda & Toyota girl... but I think my Sorento has converted me to freaking Kia of all things. I love my car, I love my warranty, I love the price. I can't believe I have had her for 13 months already! 

That being said, you'd be surprised how many dogs you can stick in a Prius with the seats down! We fit 4 comfortably, but can do 6 if we need to. No, they cant walk around, but if they're pretty content laying, it works!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I must be sleep deprived, cause I've read that as Carbs for big dogs.. had to do a double take..lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I must be sleep deprived, cause I've read that as Carbs for big dogs.. had to do a double take..lol


I did TOO!!!LOL (But that was at 11 am this morning...so Im more thinking that we just had dogs+carbs on our minds!LOL)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait... you mean this isn't the Carbs for Dogs thread? o.0 LOL
I'm glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to have a Dane and a Labrador & a Bouvier in the back of a Dodge Shadow....yeah....didn't work well......so we got a Ford Expedition that worked awesomely. Now I have a Chevy Malibu, and a PT Cruiser. I love the cruiser as it's roomy yet still 'car' like. If I take out part of the back seat, I can fit a crate large enough for Shellie to fit in, with room to spare.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a Toyota Sienna. Love the thing although my friends laugh at me. The very back seats fold down into the floor and I can take out the middle bucket seats if I want to which gives me heaps of room. I bought a rubber floor protector mat for the back - but being anal I protect the protector with a couple of vinyl table cloths. 
I can get many full sheets of 3/4" 4x8 plywood in there, cart huge sails for the boat it just suits my lifestyle down to the ground. The extra seats are nice too when we have the up northers come down to visit during winter. 
Nice to drive too. Have done many long, long trips in it, probably 26mph or so, highway. I stick the husband and cat in the back (they watch DVD's so he lays off the nagging) and Mollie and I get the front.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I LOVE my Jeep Patriot. Though the Liberty or the Cherokee may be better for two Danes. I fit a 115lb Rottweiler and 16lb Jackson in there very comfortably. The seats go down real easy too so the whole back seat can be used which is really convenient. Oh and my Patriot kind of drives like a car... it doesn't FEEL like I am driving an SUV which I love.

Also, the Honda Element is a fabulous "dog car" from what I've seen but I do believe the 2012 will be the last new one they make.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My husband and I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and it has enough room in the back with the seats upright and everything for both Dude and Buck to move around. Both danes could have plenty of room if you put the back seat down. I know Abi had Brody, Leo, Rhett, herself, Jesse, and all of the meat she was holding for us successfully crammed in their Grand Cherokee!

We love our Jeep and will be sad when it is gone because it is the perfect dogmobile... That is what we have begun to view it as...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> My husband and I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and it has enough room in the back with the seats upright and everything for both Dude and Buck to move around. Both danes could have plenty of room if you put the back seat down. I know Abi had Brody, Leo, Rhett, herself, Jesse, and all of the meat she was holding for us successfully crammed in their Grand Cherokee!
> 
> We love our Jeep and will be sad when it is gone because it is the perfect dogmobile... That is what we have begun to view it as...


My car is called the "minnie mobile"... She knows this phrase too. :wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I drive a Toyota Tundra. Love the truck but its not ideal for Dogs, quite frankly.

Hard to dispute an SUV...even a small one.... as the ideal car for people with Dogs. Or a Minivan. But then again, if you are super strict on safety, they say you should have your guys all belted down. Good lord, I'm not sure how one can accomplish that.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> My husband and I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and it has enough room in the back with the seats upright and everything for both Dude and Buck to move around. Both danes could have plenty of room if you put the back seat down. I know Abi had Brody, Leo, Rhett, herself, Jesse, and all of the meat she was holding for us successfully crammed in their Grand Cherokee!
> 
> We love our Jeep and will be sad when it is gone because it is the perfect dogmobile... That is what we have begun to view it as...


HEHEH, yep I did!!LOL

and Ive hauled my self, Leo(front seat...bad Mommi,) Rhett in the rear and 25 30-ish pound cases of chicken necks too!:thumb: It was a wee bit tight...but we all fit..and the meat got to the raw feeders it was for!!:biggrin:

But ya....we drive a Jeep Cherokee and a Chevy Equinox...both have rear seats that lay down, the Jeep lays down flat, Ellen not all the way flat...but still works!:thumb:
We plan on, the 6 of us, driving to South California this winter(about 1400miles one way)...we will have all of our luggage(ie. 2 bags, a giant ice chest, million toys, 3 plastic crates broken down) and all 4 dogs in the back seat of Ellen (well probably just the 3 boys...Dixi will be on Mommi's lap):thumb:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HEHEH, yep I did!!LOL
> 
> and Ive hauled my self, Leo(front seat...bad Mommi,) Rhett in the rear and 25 30-ish pound cases of chicken necks too!:thumb: It was a wee bit tight...but we all fit..and the meat got to the raw feeders it was for!!:biggrin:
> 
> ...


We'll be doing the exact same thing in the Jeep. Maybe not this winter, but sooner or later. Apparently the evil fam misses us.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have at least 1.5 years left with my car. I love my car! But with Avery I will never have a car again...I want my next vehicle to be a Toyota Rav4 and I want to buy it. Its small but an SUV and rather good on gas.

If I had my way I would get a Sequoia or 4Runner but they aren't cheap and the gas would kill me.

I love Jeeps but they are by no means fuel efficient.

And my first car was a Buick Century fondly refered to as the Blue Beast. I miss her everyday.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> We'll be doing the exact same thing in the Jeep. Maybe not this winter, but sooner or later. Apparently the evil fam misses us.


HAHAHA, My EF does too....but they live less then a mile away, so our drive will be to the good family!:wink: :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I have at least 1.5 years left with my car. I love my car! But with Avery I will never have a car again...I want my next vehicle to be a Toyota Rav4 and I want to buy it. Its small but an SUV and rather good on gas.
> 
> If I had my way I would get a Sequoia or 4Runner but they aren't cheap and the gas would kill me.
> 
> ...


Our Jeep isn't too bad on gas. Sure, there are better but they certainly aren't the worst! We do a lot of offroading and camping too so we would be lost without ours! 

There are those new hybrid SUVs too. I have never looked into them and from what I hear they are expensive but if gas prices are a concern those might be worth looking into.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Honda Passport. I love this car. It haul all my bulk meat purchases, many dogs and camping equipment. I am upgrading to a newer model Isuzu Rodeo which is basically the same car. I love it, big enough but not oversized. Mileage is not too bad - mine is four wheel drive so a 2 wheel drive would get better mileage. Also, no repairs, my husband is a mechanic and he has rarely done more than an oil change.


----------

